# Honda GX-200 Torque Specifications



## Eagle-460 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here... Looks like a cool place, and I'm looking for some help.

I'm doing a rebuild on a Honda GX-200 (clone), and I'm looking for a few torque specifications to get me going on the reassembly.

The three main spec's. I'm looking for are the Connecting Rod, Crank Case Cover, and Cylinder Head Torque specs. Other torque specs would be greatly appreciated as well.

Also, when installing the connecting rod bolts, what do you recommend I use on the bolts to prevent them from backing out.

Thanks a lot! :wave:


----------



## Eagle-460 (Apr 16, 2009)

Managed to get my hands on a service manual. Thx anyway...


----------

